# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Гуляй народ!" застольный интерактив.

## Уралочка

*«Гуляй, народ!!!»*
*Внимание!!! Свежая застолочка!!!*

Что такое  праздник? 
Вспоминайте, друзья - в старину  любое празднование именовалось простым народным словом «ГУЛЯНЬЕ».

Вот и мы попробуем развить эту тему за столом. Поговорим об этом… Настроимся!!!!
А потом так заведем  гостей, что, не выходя из-за столов, 
без особого напряжения ваши гости «разгуляются» не на шутку. 
И …,естественно, зафиналим все это «безобразие» массовым музыкальным тостом!

*Застолка универсальна. Подходит для свадьбы, юбилея, корпоратива.*
Продолжительность 5 минут.

*В комплект входят: музыкальное оформление, текст , ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 700р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Львовна

Ленусь, спасибо за эту "бомбочку позитива"   :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  

 Фотография всего одна, зато хорошо видно, как народ отрывается от души!!! :Yahoo: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5469436.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elena5555

Леночка! Получила ваш "Гуляй народ!" Могу сказать лишь только то, что после всего действа, народ точно будет гулять, да ещё и  в  весёлом настроении. Очень заряжает и объединяет весь застольный коллектив. Мне понравилось, рада что приобрела себе веселый застольный интерактив. Леночка ещё раз большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки, спасибо за отзывы!!!!! Рада,что мой материал берёте в работу. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

вот так гулял народ :Yahoo:

----------


## devir

Лена! Отличный интерактив! Советую всем приобрести. Провел и на юбилее и на свадьбе, супер! Заряжает позитивом и гостей и ведущего!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена! Отличный интерактив! Советую всем приобрести. Провел и на юбилее и на свадьбе, супер! Заряжает позитивом и гостей и ведущего!


Большое спасибо за отзыв. Рада, что пользуетесь этим моментом. Удачи Вам. С ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Жанна_70

Лена! И я хочу такой позитивчик! Деньги отправила. Ты лучшая!!!

----------

